# Making round tenons?



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone with an interest in log furniture making has probably seen the various tenon cutters, and most likely had to stand back and catch your breath at the price tag of such a simple tool. 

So... I was wondering what methods, outside of paying $250.00 or so each for a tenon cutter, are folks using for cutting the tenons for log furniture building? 

I would assume turning the round tenons on a lathe is a pretty obvious answer, but what else is out there?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

How about a hole saw? In this case throw away the outside and keep the inside. It would be rather tedious but would work for a limited need.

G


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dbhost said:


> Anyone with an interest in log furniture making has probably seen the various tenon cutters, and most likely had to stand back and catch your breath at the price tag of such a simple tool.
> 
> So... I was wondering what methods, outside of paying $250.00 or so each for a tenon cutter, are folks using for cutting the tenons for log furniture building?
> 
> I would assume turning the round tenons on a lathe is a pretty obvious answer, but what else is out there?



There's all kinds of tools for the creative woodworker to make any size tenon, any length.

You could use a broad axe, a drawknife, a spokeshave, slicks, chisels, machete, a drill with a rotary rasp, or a good old fashioned sharp pocket knife. Or, spend the money and get a tenon cutter.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

For small round tenons, I have used a plug cutter, just
cut it square with a saw and use the plug cutter to
to make it round.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

GeorgeC said:


> How about a hole saw? In this case throw away the outside and keep the inside. It would be rather tedious but would work for a limited need.
> 
> G


I actually did this on my first handrail job. 

I soon ponied up and bought the necessary cutters. Too much money is lost in production time.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have cut them on a table saw. I setup a fence across the table and pushed the round post into the blade sideways only taking small bites at a time, and rolling the post as I went. The blade wasn't up but a little bit and while it was kind of slow, It did the job. That the only way I could di it without buying more tools. I raised the blade up a few times untill I got the size tenon I wanted.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Already been suggested here, and I still do it the hard way with hole saws. Just never have got around to getting a tenon cutter. I have made over twenty log beds, but don't make these kind much anymore.

I begin first with the hole saw, then fiddle whittle the rest off with a chainsaw, angle grinder, and random orbital sander. If I did have a tenon cutter, I would still do these last steps just because it's my style. 

Heres a link to thread about a bed made this way. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2734


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

Jointer? You can set up your in feed table to cut the depth you want. I needed to make a extension handle for my ras, so I used the jointer to turn the round tennon needed. This a fairly quick process if you have several to cut.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Juniperlampguy said:


> Already been suggested here, and I still do it the hard way with hole saws. Just never have got around to getting a tenon cutter. I have made over twenty log beds, but don't make these kind much anymore.
> 
> I begin first with the hole saw, then fiddle whittle the rest off with a chainsaw, angle grinder, and random orbital sander. If I did have a tenon cutter, I would still do these last steps just because it's my style.
> 
> Heres a link to thread about a bed made this way. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2734


 
I remember that thread. Honestly, a regular tenon cutter wouldn't work with that kind of lumber. Your better off doing it the way you've started.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

You could probably cut tenons on a router table too.

Gerry


----------

